# octave-forge-signal build error



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jun 4, 2010)

I received the following error while trying to install 'octave-forge-signal'. I don't understand the error, since the installed version of 'optim' fulfills the dependency requirement noted in the error message.


```
Clarinha# make install clean
===>  Installing for octave-forge-20090607_3
===>   octave-forge-20090607_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/audio.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-20090607_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/benchmark.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-20090607_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/bioinfo.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-20090607_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/combinatorics.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-20090607_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/communications.tar.gz - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/communications.tar.gz in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge-communications
===>  Installing for octave-forge-communications-1.0.10_2
===>   octave-forge-communications-1.0.10_2 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/signal.tar.gz - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/signal.tar.gz in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge-signal
===>  Installing for octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/optim.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/specfun.tar.gz - found
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on executable: octave - found
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on file: /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs - found
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on executable: gcc44 - found
===>   octave-forge-signal-1.0.10_3 depends on shared library: pcre - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if math/octave-forge-signal already installed
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/math/octave-forge-signal/work/signal-1.0.10.tar.gz /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/.
/bin/rm -f /usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/signal.tar.gz
PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin octave -H -q --no-site-file --eval "pkg('install','/usr/local/share/octave/tarballs/signal-1.0.10.tar.gz')"
error: the following dependencies where unsatisfied:
   signal needs optim >= 1.0.0

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge-signal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge-communications.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/octave-forge.
Clarinha#
```


----------

